# First Annual Community Yard Sale.



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Alpine Sports Boulder is hosting a community used gear yard sale (in our parking lot). Quite a few of our customers wanted us to extend our Kayak Swap to a Gear Swap. We all have a ton of used gear gathering dust in the garage. Here's your chance to sell/swap your used gear without having to resort to EBAY or Craigslist. Gather your used Outdoor gear including kayak, raft, ski, bike, climbing, camping, backpacking, fishing and any other outdoor sports related equipment and sell it in our parking lot. 
The sale will be on Saturday the 30th of May from 9am - 2pm. This is NOT a consignment sell. You will need to be here and you are responsible for taking payment. We are only providing the space and help with getting the word out there.
Come by on Saturday meet some new people who love the outdoors and buy, or sell some new (to you) gear. If you do not have anything to sell, stop by anyway and check out the event. 
Things you might want to bring:


Used/ new equipment
Table/ blanket
Lunch
Beers for the host (optional of course)
Bartering game face
 Reps used gear and Rep samples are welcome. 
Thank you and we will see you on May 30th. 
Alpine Sports Crew


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump. 

See everybody on Saturday.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

If you have any question or need direction. Call or visit our Facebook page.

See everyone tomorrow.


----------

